

Apple Prepares Bid For EPL TV Rights - rmah
http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/futuresport/201201/ipitch-apple-prepares-bid-epl-tv-rights

======
gavinballard
I think this is based on some outdated information. The Guardian is now
discrediting the idea that Apple will make a bid:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/04/apple-
premier...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/04/apple-premier-
league-tv-rights)

------
ConstantineXVI
Unless Apple's writing a very lucrative check upfront, I fail to see how the
EPL would go for this. Apple TV (or Google TV, or any other TV platform) still
doesn't have anywhere the reach of good old-fashioned cable. I'd understand a
steaming partnership, but full rights would be suicide on the EPL's part
(though very profitable for Apple while it lasts)

~~~
jballanc
From TFA: the last bid for 4 years of broadcast rights went for $2.5B and
Apple currently holds north of $85B in the bank. I think Apple can afford it.

Also, how much does the average cable subscription cost in the UK? How many
months would you have to forgo cable to completely make up the cost of an
Apple TV? It's possible that EPL would loose some casual fans who are not
willing to make that compromise, but you better believe that there will be
lines of die-hard fans at the Apple store waiting to buy their $99 Apple TV
should this happen.

Definitely an interesting move on Apple's part...

~~~
derobert
The BBC (<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7071611.stm>) tells me there are 17
million families in the UK. 99*17 million = 1.7B.

So, if Apple wants AppleTV adoption in the UK, it'd be cheaper for them to
just mail every household in the UK a free Apple TV.

~~~
tjogin
Right, but that assumes Apple would show the Premier League for free and
without any ads.

Securing rights to popular tv content seems like an extremely good way to
seriously establish Apple as a contender in the tv market, and a very nice way
to utilize their tremendous and growing pile of cash.

------
Zirro
I'm surprised that people are talking about the little-black-box-Apple TV. To
me, this seems like a great way to introduce the "real" Apple TV (iTV?), with
a big screen. Some rumours say it'll be ready by the end of the year.

------
aidenn0
Anybody else surprised Google hasn't used it's huge piles of cash to get
exclusive content for it's TV offering?

~~~
dangrossman
No -- what's the point when nobody's watching? The Google TV devices to date
have been complete flops. The Logitech Revue sold so poorly stores were
returning their inventory; Logitech sent it back out with a "Now with Google
TV 3.1" sticker then ended production. Having used one for a year, I doubt
even exclusive content would've helped, the device/software was just not up to
par. It's a lot better now but too late for the first generation partners.

~~~
smackfu
The entire point is to use it to sell the device and create customers.

Same reason DirectTV has an exclusive on NFL Sunday Ticket, and Sirius hired
Howard Stern.

------
dstengle
Great. All I need is device lock-in for content. We used to pay for episodes
of TV shows on itunes and it was a relief to be able to get the content
through other channels (no pun intended).

For quite a while now, it hasn't been necessary to have cable. Unfortunately,
a lot of content providers are offering stuff directly from their own
websites, but only if you have a cable subscription!

~~~
smackfu
Don't you already need a Sky box to watch EPL? Cord-cutting in general has big
issues with live sports.

~~~
cjbos
You can watch almost all the EPL games in the US with foxsoccer.tv on any
computer that has flash installed. (Costs me about $15 per month).

You used to be able to stream the Tri-Nation and Super 15 Rugby games as well,
but Direct TV brought the rights, and now you can only watch them here if you
have a direct tv satellite dish (The don't offer the games for streaming).
This was very stupid of SANZAR, now everyone is getting into the European
games instead.

------
jfasi
This is exactly what I was afraid of when Steve Jobs died. Apple is starting
to go into stupid crap again.

